# What would your walk-out music be?



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Yeah basically, if you were a MMA fighter, and I know alot of us are on here, what walk-out music would you choose? Me? One of these.





http://youtu.be/O5ASWY7owAA




http://youtu.be/1EsGwLFchRg




http://youtu.be/lk5iMgG-WJI

Best one.





http://youtu.be/PKNOtfqasis
2 Pac!!

Thanks Ape City!!!:thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I really can't tell since i listen to all kinds of music and it could be different each day.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Good question.

I would definitely have this one for pure build up:







But I would probably toss these ones in for variety:














edit: oh shit and of course this song how could I forget:








to embed the videos just click share on youtube then copy and paste http://youtu.be/*ZuwWvPGul3o* ONLY THE PART I BOLDED in to youtube tags. delete the rest. Thanks for teaching me that, Rusty lol


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

The one I had set aside for my debut that got scrapped 

Sometime soon though.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I love these types of threads.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm always here to help Ape:thumb02:

I'd have to use this probably. Always gets me fired up


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ooooh Rage...good choice!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/afvMLRkLY6w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> I love these types of threads.


Lol Yes!!! 

and Anything like Pantera or Sepultura would suit me.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

As toughness is shown in the ring/cage and not in the choice of entrance music (and that breaking of style could confuse the opponent) this one may be mine:






My entrance walk would accordingly be a Tango dance with a hot lady


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Almost Famous - Eminem


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Bathory-blood fire death

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsHAS3aoK5k

entombed- revel in flesh


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I like these threads. Toxic has my favorite so far with "I won't back down". I'd steal that for my debut and then use these oldies for my run at the title.
















and this one for when I dethrone the champ.:thumb02:


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not a native Brazilian or anything, but Roots Bloody Roots by Sepultura always gets me fired up.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Of course, once I become chanp I'll have to keep "the eye of the tiger"






And this is for anyone fighting Jon Jones...


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

I absolutely love the first few riffs of this song, plus I think it would scare the hell out of your opponent, lmao.


Some of the lyrics:

Fear is my tool
To keep you down
Hate is the way
To hold my crown

Reign of horror
I am on the top of the world

Trust me on this one
It all will die

Death is my business
Death make me what I am
I am locked and loaded
And I am ready to kill

Reign of horror
I am on the top of the world

From my domain
I watch it all go by
Across the blood red sky


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


>


Awesome choice.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Opera. Maddalena from Rigoletto, Rosina's cavatina from the Barber of Seville or Vesti la guibba from I Pagliacci; and I have to walk out with a mantourage.


----------



## KingJo (Apr 21, 2011)

metallica!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> As toughness is shown in the ring/cage and not in the choice of entrance music (and that breaking of style could confuse the opponent) this one may be mine:


Thats cool and that. But if I walk out to Celine Dion 'My heart will go on' I wont be able to fight. Ill just crawl
up in the fetal position, rocking back and forth in the middle of the cage screaming 'Jack!...JACK!!!'


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Thats cool and that. But if I walk out to Celine Dion 'My heart will go on' I wont be able to fight. Ill just crawl
> up in the fetal position, rocking back and forth in the middle of the cage screaming 'Jack!...JACK!!!'


In this case you could secretly listen to music that pumps you up via MP3-player and ear plugs and still confuse the opponent


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Tyson Fury said:


> Thats cool and that. But if I walk out to Celine Dion 'My heart will go on' I wont be able to fight. Ill just crawl
> up in the fetal position, rocking back and forth in the middle of the cage screaming 'Jack!...JACK!!!'


I would fight even better, because I would be super pissed, as I get when I hear that song!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> In this case you could secretly listen to music that pumps you up via MP3-player and ear plugs and still confuse the opponent


Yeah dood idea! Then poison their ears with some early Britney Spears or freaking Teletubbies while I'm rocking out to some sick beats! :thumb02:



Freelancer said:


> I would fight even better, because I would be super pissed, as I get when I hear that song!


Haha, it does work both ways. More likely I would spend the whole fight think about Kate Winslet and her babylons!!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I would live out my ******* fantasy coming in to this, with a big cowboy hat on, wearing a months old beard and carrying a confederate flag.






And after th fight I would go straight off to hunt me some bears.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ticks and leeches- Tool with the meditative middle part shortened.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RelR85j09XY

/thread


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh and Rihanna would be in my corner in that outfit.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Through the Fire and the Flames by Dragonforce!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jgrCKhxE1s


----------



## d3rkk (Nov 1, 2006)

This:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd go out to Time to say Goodbye, the same as Akiyama uses


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd go out to Shoots and Ladders by Korn.

My idea for my entrance would be that the arena goes pitch black, I let the bagpipes play and then once the guitar starts I walk out and it becomes light again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Korn just sounds freaky. Though Time to Say Goodbye sounds pretty funny. That is so typical of a Japanese fighter to go out to.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Duality by Slipknot would be a great entrance song too. Adrenaline pumping song that is.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

But seriously...





or




Or


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> But seriously...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





carcass.......very nice!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

My new walkout


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Three possibilities

I'm The Hell Outa Here - Steve Vai





Mama Knows Best - Jesse J

It's the second video Not appropriate in any way, bu so in your face it _reeks_ 'I wouldn't care'.
_
_
_


Taurus Bulba - Steve Vai


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

roy jones jnr - cant be touched. epic tune

or that rocky training music.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

mine would be one of,

http://youtu.be/gx-EQTIHp2A

or 

http://youtu.be/aCIfpZp7YcA


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

This would literally change everyday, but tonight:

Stictly in instrumental format though:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Fun thing to think about, but it's an ever changing idea. Right now these come to mind though:





















I could even go with some house:


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFx_mrzZz58


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe Don't Stop Believing by Journey LOL


----------



## CanBjj (Aug 30, 2010)

2nd round KO by Cannibus feat mike tyson. I like the begining with the sirens.

Deep end by Swollen memebers.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Walk by Pantera.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------

